# Monsters 2 (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some cool news about a sequel I would be interested to see.

I dug Monsters from last year and the second film sounds interesting. Check out the details.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/44462/monsters-2-gets-pair-directors-and-plot-outline


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, at first I was thinking Monster, Inc. from Disney. :googly: I have yet to see Monsters, but I'm hoping it shows up on HBO, or maybe in the bargain bin at Target some day soon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd recommend seeking it out. I caught in on Comcast On Demand and enjoyed it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Loved Monsters...and parts of it were just beautiful. A great meditation on the ways we define the term _monster_ and when those lines are blurred.

I hope the sequel has the same indie feel as the first and not some big-budget infusion! :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They note in the article that the budget will be kept under $5 million. Rare to see a movie made that cheaply (relatively speaking) anymore.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> They note in the article that the budget will be kept under $5 million. Rare to see a movie made that cheaply (relatively speaking) anymore.


It's funny to hope producers spend less on any film, but that's just good to hear. There was something very journalistic about the first movie, and I hope the budget dictates they keep that feel for the second.


----------

